Show HN: Fundhub.xyz – Search all investment funds - kikowi
======
kikowi
[https://fundhub.xyz/](https://fundhub.xyz/)

When I started investing for financial independence, I wanted to find the best
investment fund for me, but I couldn't find a webpage that listed all of them
and let me filter them. So I made one.

I tried to answer the majority of the questions through the interactive chat
on the landing page, but feel free to ask more questions here!

~~~
svens_
You're missing the link. I'm very interested to give your filters a try.

There are hundreds if not thousands of different investment funds, you can't
really list all of them. It's important to know where you got the data from,
otherwise it's unclear what might be missing.

~~~
kikowi
Sorry for no link, I updated my comment. We scrape the data from various web
sources with different weights and then aggregate the data together. Most fund
viewers have this unclear and messy filters and we really tried to solve that.
All feedback is welcome!

~~~
johnwheeler
Good idea to resubmit in a few days. Looks like a lot of work went into this,
but you blew time window you had for upvotes with the error.

------
johnwheeler
Looks like HubSpot logo but with an extra prong.

~~~
kikowi
Indeed it does, now I know where the fiverr contractor got his inspiration,
hehe.

------
johnwheeler
It appears you linked to your own HN article?

~~~
kikowi
Sorry, I updated my comment with the link.

